# What causes vertical lines in stockinette stitch?



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Lately I have noticed that some of my stockinette knitted fabric doesn't look right. It is as though only half the "v" appears, while the other half becomes one long vertical line up the fabric. It is making me crazy. What could possibly be wrong with the way I am knitting? Does this happen to anyone else? Thank you.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you inadvertently twisting your stitches?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like your stitches are getting twisted. I'll be interested to see what others say.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

A picture would be helpful in diagnosing your problem.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

No. I try to be very careful about twisted stitches.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's an example of the vertical line.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Isn't that ribbing???


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

No. It the knit side of stockinette.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I think that is from knitting through the back of the stitch rather than the front of the stitch,


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

I promise you I am knitting in the front of the stitch...


----------



## wendythomas (Apr 26, 2014)

I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


----------



## wendythomas (Apr 26, 2014)

Regarding your photo, that's exactly how my stitches looked.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's another sample. Both are with bulky yarn. I have tried switching out different needles, different ways of knitting. I normally knit modified English, but I have tried Continental, Portuguese, and combinations of these. I am desperate to figure this out. Thank you all for your suggestions to help me narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

are you knitting flat, not circular. If so, sometimes the purl row is knit at a little different tension and it causes the knit side to look slightly off


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, the green sample above is being knitted flat. It is bulky weight Europa Tweed. The the other is bulky Paton's Colorwul and is being knit in the round.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.

Edited with link
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html

I think as long as all your stitches are consistent the garment will look fine.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know but looking at that it is so noticable.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you won't notice it after it's blocked or washed.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

As long as your whole garment is like this, I wouldn't worry about it, I kind of like the way it looks.

Carol J.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Willi66, thank you for the link, but it doesn't seem to be working. Can you try again please?


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Wendythomas, I notice now that both the Europa Tweed and Paton's Colorwul have the same kind of twist. Maybe I should have started from the other end of the ball. (sigh)


----------



## wendythomas (Apr 26, 2014)

Kathie said:


> I think you won't notice it after it's blocked or washed.


I was hoping that's what would happen, but it didn't lessen it in any way.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The problem is the yarn, not you.

When yarn is spun, that's exactly what is done.

The fibers are drawn out to an even diameter, while at the same time adding twist. That's the most basic description of spinning.

If you actually _do_ this, you'll discover that the fibers want to untwist.

The original attenuation and twisting (spinning) creates a single. If you let up on the tension of this single, it will untwist or try to ply back on itself. It will worm.

To prevent all this, yarn is plied by twisting two or more singles together in the opposite direction from which they were first spun. If you add the right amount of twist to plying, you get a balanced yarn, which means that it's a relaxed yarn that doesn't try to ply back on itself, and that knits up with the knit stitches forming a nice, even V shape.

If you get the plying twist wrong, and either over ply or under ply, you get the problem you see here when it's knit. Unbalanced yarn is fine for weaving, but it doesn't work well for knitting.

The second sample you showed looks like it's a singles, which, by definition, means that it's unbalanced. It almost guarantees that you're going to have the problem you noticed.

http://www.hjsstudio.com/balance.html


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The problem is the yarn, not you.

When yarn is spun, that's exactly what is done.

The fibers are drawn out to an even diameter, while at the same time adding twist. That's the most basic description of spinning.

If you actually _do_ this, you'll discover that the fibers want to untwist.

The original attenuation and twisting (spinning) creates a single. If you let up on the tension of this single, it will untwist or try to ply back on itself. It will worm.

To prevent all this, yarn is plied by twisting two or more singles together in the opposite direction from which they were first spun. If you add the right amount of twist to plying, you get a balanced yarn, which means that it's a relaxed yarn that doesn't try to ply back on itself, and that knits up with the knit stitches forming a nice, even V shape.

If you get the plying twist wrong, and either over ply or under ply, you get the problem you see here when it's knit. Unbalanced yarn is fine for weaving, but it doesn't work well for knitting.

The second sample you showed looks like it's a singles, which, by definition, means that it's unbalanced. It almost guarantees that you're going to have the problem you noticed.

http://www.hjsstudio.com/balance.html


----------



## wendythomas (Apr 26, 2014)

dabonci said:


> Willi66, thank you for the link, but it doesn't seem to be working. Can you try again please?


I got to the site by taking off the last part of the address (FEATwhyply.html) and it took me to the main page, then I clicked on the title to the right that says "I'll see your 2 twist and raise you an 8." It shows some examples that are exactly like what you and I have experienced. I'm not sure it would have made a difference by starting at the other end, but it's an interesting proposition. Nothing in that Knitty article supports that idea, though. At the end, it says there's nothing wrong with your knitting, that's just how that particular yarn is.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The appearance of your stockinette stitch is directly related to how your yarn is SPUN - you aren't doing anything wrong.
I read a very useful article with loads of examples, and I know I bookmarked it somewhere! I'll keep looking

Found it: same link as Willi66 provided (good search and find!)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow. Thanks, lostarts. Maybe that's why both of these yarns were on sale. But I think, really, the Europa Tweed is worse than the Paton's. I will definitely save it for weaving.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

dabonci said:


> Willi66, thank you for the link, but it doesn't seem to be working. Can you try again please?


I edited the link, please see if you can access the site.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually, I went to the owner of the LYS to ask her how to make that "look" as one of her samples matched your samples. So I liked it, and asked, but she hedged, not saying how it was done, just that it was HOW she knitted with tension, so I think she didn't know either! The link works if you delete the period at the end, and the article is interesting, it has to do with the way the yarn is twisted, not the knitter. Good to know...Gail


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Willi66, that is amazing! I am glad to have this knowledge now. Other KPers will want to read this as well. Thanks, again.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, grandmapaws! Interesting...


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

A great explanation, lostarts! Wish I had known...but now that I do, I will be more careful when choosing yarn. Thanks, again. kPers, read this one too!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

dabonci said:


> Willi66, that is amazing! I am glad to have this knowledge now. Other KPers will want to read this as well. Thanks, again.


You're welcome. Actually it was another KPer that gave me this info but I can't remember who (so I'll thank her anyway). The look can be neat if all the stitches are the same.

edited - it was cathyknits that first lead me to this website, so thanks go to her.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, yover! (Love your logo!)


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe it is your yarn, I've found that happens when I use a heavy yarn, sometimes even worsted weight.And I was at one time told it is the way the yarn is spun.


----------



## frontier4 (May 21, 2012)

I had a problem with stockinette when I started knitting again after many years. I was inadvertently wrapping the yarn clockwise instead of counter-clockwise on my purl stitches (it was easier for me so it felt "right.") This resulted in twisted stitches. In order to break the habit, I learned a different way to knit with Portuguese style.

Because it's been a while now since my little problem, I can't tell if mine looked like yours. It's just a possible suggestion to check how you're wrapping the yarn. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I have gotten the same affect before. No idea why, just figured it was me. As long as it is consistent, it never bothered me. My mom always thought it was a pattern. It is kind of a stipe over a large area. Mine was plain ordinary stocking stitch too.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

It happens to me some times too, but only with some yarns. I was told that it has to do with which way the yarn is plied.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

If you have some of the same yarn, try knitting from the outside of the ball if you pulled from the inside or the other way around. I've seen that before in my knitting and think that working the other way stopped it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Pulling from the outside or inside can add or subtract a little bit of twist, but not enough to cause this, and not enough to fix it. 

But it could help a little bit.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Perhaps it's the twist of the yarn itself. If you have an extra ball of the yarn, try knitting a swatch with the opposite end of the yarn ball to see if that helps.

Perhaps a KPer who spins their own yarn could explain the direction of the yarn twist. It's either a "Z" twist or an "S" twist. Remember reading something on this a long time ago, but I'm not sure how to explain it as I am not a wool spinner. Will have to do some research on this, as I have had that problem also.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

While the twist in yarn can certainly affect the appearance of the knit stitch, in my case it is usually more to do with how I'm wrapping my needle and the tension I'm using.
When my stitches look EXACTLY like yours - here's what I do:
1) Try swatching with a slightly larger needle ( works for me 90% of the time)
2) switch from English to Continental or Portuguese.
3) concentrate on how I'm wrapping the yarn for each stitch.
Done in that order, I'm usually fixed after step 1.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> While the twist in yarn can certainly affect the appearance of the knit stitch, in my case it is usually more to do with how I'm wrapping my needle and the tension I'm using.
> When my stitches look EXACTLY like yours - here's what I do:
> 1) Try swatching with a slightly larger needle ( works for me 90% of the time)
> 2) switch from English to Continental or Portuguese.
> ...


 :thumbup: Very well said Deborah! lostarts & Courrier77 brought this subject up sometime ago since both are spinners and know that step much better than the average knitter. I also learned from them the difference between weaving and knitting yarns with the way the Z and S twists are used in the ply or not at all.

However, like Knitcrazydeborah says a great deal depends on the way you use your needles, the way you hold your working yarn, your tension and most importantly the way you "lay" your working yarn over your right needle. If you tend to be a "tip" knitter then this will happen more often and you will note the right strand of V will make vertical stripping if you work with your needles far apart between each stitch (quite common in loom knitting). The difference will show up right away when you learn to knit backwards as Jessica-Jean taught me. This became evident to me when I used a single ply bulky yarn since I thought at first I was plaiting my stitches since mine came out just like your two examples. I quickly grabbed another sample I had in a smaller weight 3 ply on smaller needles and I had the V stitches I was used to.

The advantage to your stitch on this weight yarn is that if you are doing a blanket then it will control any sagging issues since it is a modified form of twisting and plaiting. I've had to learn a whole different method of knitting when using the single ply polar/microfiber bulk and ribbon yarns. They make a fabric totally unlike the 3ply I'm used to and even the finer Knit Crosheen with its braided ply took me to a whole new learning curve.

My other experience was when doing top-down for the first time on an open face cardigan, I had gone from working flat until starting the bottom of the armscye down on the sleeves in the round. Even though I still had the same upside down Vs they were noticeably different from a distance (which most people would be looking at it). It took me sometime to find in the middle of B. Walker's book (and like you trying every other technique there is) that I needed to work the sleeves flat as well--came out perfect.

Another good example done on any sized Tunisian hook or weight of yarn is the "modified Tunisian" versus the "knit Tunisian" since the modified gives a very distinct vertical strand to the V stitch. Its because one is pulling through the loop (like knitting) under the forward vertical strand below while the knit Tunisian is done working between the two vertical strands and balancing the created V much better.

Learn to use the stitches to their advantage like in this case it makes a more stable fabric to work cross stitch embroidery work on while the V fabric works well for duplicate stitch embroidery.

PS Your avatar looks more dangerous than texting on a cell/smart phone! I wonder if it is banned here in the State of WA :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for responding! I guess experience is the best teacher, and I've learned a lot from all of yours. : )


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

yover8 said:


> The appearance of your stockinette stitch is directly related to how your yarn is SPUN - you aren't doing anything wrong.
> I read a very useful article with loads of examples, and I know I bookmarked it somewhere! I'll keep looking
> 
> Found it: same link as Willi66 provided (good search and find!)
> ...


Fascinating article. I, too, have experienced this column-looking thing, but I never thought of it as a problem. I don't mind the look. And now I know why it happens. I learn so much from all of you.


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

It is not your knitting, it is the yarn. When you knit with yarn which is not plied (unspun, single ply) the twist is not balanced. Lamb's pride does this. If you work up a sample with plied yarn you will see that the tension on the stitches is balanced and the vertical line will disappear.

Nancy in GA


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

It would help a lot if we could actually see you knitting. (ex. a video)....btw, it does look nice anyway.

Anna


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it is just the yarn and not to do with your method .Do a small sample with some finer yarn and smaller needles and see if you are happy with how that looks then you will see it is not your work that is at fault.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Fascinating thread. I learned so much from all of you. Thanks to the OP for bringing this up.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

As far as I learned and experienced it has something to do with the twist of the yarn. It will happen with some yarns no matter what you do. I learned to live with it


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


That is so interesting! Thank you for the information, Willi66. I had this happen with some mystery yarn when I was learning to knit and assumed I was doing something wrong, but couldn't figure out what it was. Now we all know it's the yarn, not our knitting.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think anything is wrong. I think it is a matter of looking amiss and the more you look, you see the lines, but I think any stockinette looks like that if you look too long.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have had this problem. Not twisting the stitch. No, not a rib. Both on circulars and straights. I thought it was my eyes being weird!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a lot of useful info . I too have this problem and thought I just had to live with it . 
Thanks to everyone for all the links which I will follow later .


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Knancy said:


> It is not your knitting, it is the yarn. When you knit with yarn which is not plied (unspun, single ply) the twist is not balanced. Lamb's pride does this. If you work up a sample with plied yarn you will see that the tension on the stitches is balanced and the vertical line will disappear.
> 
> Nancy in GA


I thought this way too for all these years until trying the new microfibers. This was the round strand and not the ribbon strand microfiber and has no twist--Z or S--at all. After several attempts of doing just a plain stockinette and even garter I realized I needed to rethink outside the box. I then just let the yarn dangle on its own accord without holding it what so ever (believe me that was the most awkward thing I've done--even when first learning!!!) and created the most even stockinette and beautiful garter--even the yarn was happier since when I frogged it to make another sample I could tell by the kinks I had distorted it with my holding/tension method where the non holding was just like off the skein! I also learned to do a loose e-loop cast on which I normally dislike and that worked perfectly as well.

I tried a sample of non curling stockinette technique awhile back and discovered it too has to be adjusted from our normal way of picking the loop strand through. We don't realize, since it is never mentioned, as to the amount of twist we create even doing a basic knit stitch--just taking the right needle tip around the left side of the left needle strand distorts the yarn even before distorting the pulled through/picked loop we create. The instructions concentrate more on the direction of the loop and not on the yarns filaments distortions. When I get another chance to experiment with the technique more I will be sure to share with everyone a perfectly flat stockinette/knit edge. Its fumbly but did work then. Clue--picking causes the distortion.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have had some pieces look like yours. But not all. Maybe there is something to the person who mentioned how the yarn is spun. I am also curious what the answer may be or a "how to" to keep from having this happen.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Same thing happens to some of my stockinette projects. I wonder if it has to do with the twist. Does anyone out there know if whether the yarn is pulled from the center of the ball or from the outside might make a difference. I just checked out my current project, an alpaca/bamboo kimono jacket and the funny looking stitch isn't happening. Must say, the yarn am using is sold in hanks and I am winding the yarn myself, by hand.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

From what I've found on-line and from LYS fiber guru, the twist is in the yarn. Some yarn does this, some does not and there's no way of knowing until you've knit it up.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've seen this even in professional knitter's work so I think you are fine. You are definitely NOT twisting your stitches. To me when you see this, it is the definite sign of a hand knit item.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

[/quote]
I tried a sample of non curling stockinette technique awhile back and discovered it too has to be adjusted from our normal way of picking the loop strand through. We don't realize, since it is never mentioned, as to the amount of twist we create even doing a basic knit stitch--just taking the right needle tip around the left side of the left needle strand distorts the yarn even before distorting the pulled through/picked loop we create. The instructions concentrate more on the direction of the loop and not on the yarns filaments distortions. When I get another chance to experiment with the technique more I will be sure to share with everyone a perfectly flat stockinette/knit edge. Its fumbly but did work then. Clue--picking causes the distortion.[/quote]

I knit an entire sweater, throwing style, with Scrumptuous Yarn and got the 'line'. I think it is the yarn and how it's twisted.


----------



## Hoosiercat (Nov 6, 2013)

My knitting looks that way also, could it have something to do tension? I am a tight knitter.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Could it be the "twist" of the yarn (the direction of the twist when it is spun) that makes it do that?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I knit an entire sweater, throwing style, with Scrumptuous Yarn and got the 'line'. I think it is the yarn and how it's twisted.


Throwing is still controlling the yarn. I found if I didn't touch the working yarn what so ever the yarn slipped through the loop without any twist and thus a V instead of a L. When I was getting a back L one time it was Courrier77 that informed me I was using the outside of the skein causing the Z twist in the yarn to go backward. She also explained why S ply is more for knitting--she not only spun but did a lot of weaving which I hadn't.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it a tension issue?


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have to say it looks like it may be down to a difference in tension between your knit and purl stitches. Also keen to see what the explanation is, if one is found.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had that happen and it straightened out during blocking

The stitches are NOT twisted or knit through the back loop or anything else strange. It happens and is another reason to block knitting


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a great topic and responses! I have never had this happen to me, but will understand for future endevours. So happy to learn new things and this forum sure gets to the bottom on any problem.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I also have this problem sometimes. These replies will give me some things to consider. I too am positive that I am NOT twisting the stitches. The piece I am working on now is flat and doesn't have the lines. So maybe it is the absence of the purl row. I am having carpel tunnel surgery next week so won't be knitting much for awhile. Thank goodness, I will have KP to read every day!


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


What a great link! Thank you.


----------



## calmsharon (Oct 26, 2014)

I experience that at times. My purl rows always seem to look looser than my knit rows. I've been knitting for quite some time and have worked and worked at keeping them even without any luck. Wish you the best finding the solution to your problem.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks very consistent. From Knit or Purl side. Every single stitch. This is so odd. Surely an easy way to get a rib.


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


That was fascinating...thanks for sharing the link! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Yikes! Mine has always looked like your samples! Didn't know I was knitting incorrectly!


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for this great link.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I enjoyed this link. I have noticed that in my stockinette work, too and it's annoyed me to the point that I rarely use stockinette for anything. The nicest stockinette I've done was with an acrylic yarn, didn't get the twist. Glad it's not the way I knit, but the way the yarn is plied.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

It looks like your tension on the purl side are too tight?? Just a thought


----------



## carolmemom (Jun 30, 2013)

Does this also appear with a smaller yarn, not bulky? I have noticed a similar distortion of stitches and was told that it had to do with the twist of the yarn (as mentioned previously) and the tension put on the yarn as it is wrapped around the needle (when we wrap the yarn it is pulled tight as we go around the needle and then relax after the wrap is completed). Just for fun, you can try wrapping the yarn in the opposite direction, from front to back. Then on the next row the stitch has to be worked in the back loop and still wrapped clockwise instead of counter-clockwise, which is the usual way. Personally, I think your stitching looks beautiful.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in the process of knitting a pullover with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino and I'm having the same line thing. I've used this yarn quite a few times with no problem. I did think the problem was with the yarn twist and not me. I had the good luck to spend some time with Debbie and her daughter (they are lovely people). Thinking of emailing her about this.


wendythomas said:


> I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


----------



## princessdot92 (Nov 14, 2012)

Are you wrapping your clockwise or counter clockwise. That could make a difference.


----------



## princessdot92 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry I missed the word yarn when asking if how you wrap your yarn.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

This knitting is absolutely fine. You are using yarn that changes colour. It always looks like that. If you look at one-colour yarn it is there too, but you do not see it. Don't obsess about it. You are doing nothing wrong, not too tight/loose/twisted or anything else. This is how multi-coloured, or colour-changing yarn looks. They are 'flecks' for use of a better word, and you are not going to get rid of it. It looks lovely. Leave it alone and stop looking for faults.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i have the same problem...i am knitting with circular needle


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

marlo said:



> I'm in the process of knitting a pullover with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino and I'm having the same line thing. [/quote
> 
> I have found that this is very noticeable with the Debbie Bliss Cashmerino. Just frogged an almost-finished dress for a GD because it was so "ridge-y."


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Disgo, I cannot visualise how you are knitting without holding the yarn. Would love a further description. Second thing, do you have a link to the non curling stockinette technique you use to share with us? Sounds interesting.



disgo said:


> I thought this way too for all these years until trying the new microfibers. This was the round strand and not the ribbon strand microfiber and has no twist--Z or S--at all. After several attempts of doing just a plain stockinette and even garter I realized I needed to rethink outside the box. I then just let the yarn dangle on its own accord without holding it what so ever (believe me that was the most awkward thing I've done--even when first learning!!!) and created the most even stockinette and beautiful garter--even the yarn was happier since when I frogged it to make another sample I could tell by the kinks I had distorted it with my holding/tension method where the non holding was just like off the skein! I also learned to do a loose e-loop cast on which I normally dislike and that worked perfectly as well.
> 
> I tried a sample of non curling stockinette technique awhile back and discovered it too has to be adjusted from our normal way of picking the loop strand through. We don't realize, since it is never mentioned, as to the amount of twist we create even doing a basic knit stitch--just taking the right needle tip around the left side of the left needle strand distorts the yarn even before distorting the pulled through/picked loop we create. The instructions concentrate more on the direction of the loop and not on the yarns filaments distortions. When I get another chance to experiment with the technique more I will be sure to share with everyone a perfectly flat stockinette/knit edge. Its fumbly but did work then. Clue--picking causes the distortion.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

These are SINGLE-PLY yarnsam I seeing them correctly? LostArts nailed the answer. You are showing Z-spun singles.
You actually have a very even knitting style.
This happens to me as well, w/single plies. In that they also tend to pill and the surfaces fuzzes upeven while I'm still knitting (the portion that rests in your lap)I no longer knit singles: they're too loosely spun for me.
Do you have an example of any multi-plied yarns in similar wts you could show?
Bobbie R
<<<Maybe I should have started from the other end of the ball>>>
This won't make any difference in the twist direction. An S or Z twist will remain the same from either end.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

My guess I would say its your tension, when your bringing the yarn around the needle might be a bit tight. Try to loosen a little. I personally like it. nice neat knitting very straight lines.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I haven`t read every response to your question so this may be too little, too late. *There is nothing wrong with your stitches!*

Simply put, your yarn and your needle size combine to make the "perfect" stitch. I'm sure the majority will argue with me. Go to your LYS and look over the finished knit samples. Look closely. You will see stitches exactly like yours. There is nothing wrong with your tension.

Others can blame it on a variety of things, which they have, but you`re doing absolutely nothing wrong. Totally agree with israpixie.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I just Googled "what causes a vertical line in stockinette knitting" and came up with an interesting answer. It seems that the yarn's ply is what causes this vertical line. One Googled answer showed different yarn plies and then showed an example of stockinette stitch knitted with the various plies. An example looks just like your photo. I think it was the "single ply" yarn that brought about this result where the right side of the knitted stitch does not lay as flat as the left side, ending up making that line of stitches look more like a single vertical line.

So, the answer is: it's the yarn you are using and how the manufacturer spins the fibers into the yarn.

Go to Knitty.com. You will see the complete explanation about why this happens with some plies and does not with other plies. 

Trust me, it's the yarn's ply. No other reason.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually I think your samples are pretty.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I've seen this vertical line too, DB cashmerino, for sure and other single ply wools. But it looked fine and I knew it wasn't my knitting technique since other yarns didn't do this. 

I'd like to know where to find this non-curling stockinette technique that disgo mentioned, too. Anyone know about this?

Very interesting read this cold AND snowy morning in the Adirondacks.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I have had this happen as well. I think it has more to do with the yarn than with your knitting style. It happens to me when I use roving style yarns, less with plied yarns. Your knitting is beautifully even and nice, no problems there!


----------



## emmajulia2 (Oct 4, 2014)

wendythomas said:


> I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


I hve had this happen with certain yarns, eg. Jaeger's extra fine merino.
I consider this a "design element" and am used to this look. Most of the time it happens with straight rather than circular knitting.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I've had this happen with Lambs Pride worsted. I think it has something to do with the twist of the yarn itself. I use other worsted yarns without the issue. If not, I'd love to know what I'm doing. I've just accepted it up to now without too many questions.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine will do the same sometimes if I don't keep my tension the same on the purl side. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dabonci said:


> I promise you I am knitting in the front of the stitch...


It is just because either your knit or purl stitch is too loose.. it happens to me too.. my Purl stitches are driving me crazy .. they are so loose.. I do a lot of Lace so its not an issue but I really need to get this stitch under control for other types of projects...

What is happening in my case my knit stitch pulls my purl in so much that its a vertical slant(\) instead of a V.. I hope this helps... try tightening up you loosest stitch and see if that helps..


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

For what it is worth I like the look. I first thought it was a new stitch. However if it is not what you want I know it can be quite frustrating. At least you learned that you didn't do anything wrong it was just the yarn! 
Hope you have a great knitting day.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> are you knitting flat, not circular. If so, sometimes the purl row is knit at a little different tension and it causes the knit side to look slightly off


Could it be the purl stitch causing this? I recently have learned to give a bit of tug as I start a purl stitch. This has evened out the public side.


----------



## Kbon (Oct 20, 2014)

I just tried the link and it worked for me, here try again:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html

I'm new to all this so I'm just in my learning cures, but ever how sent the link...Thank you! I will had this information to my folder.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


Great article, thanks for sharing.
I sometimes have the same thing happen, fellow knitters blamed it on my continental style of knitting. I knew it had to do with the twist of the yarn. This article explained the phenomena very well. In the right garment the twist can gives a very pretty look. It looks like tiny little cables.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

That has happened to me sometimes... I think its the way I am knitting...if I am tense... as sometimes my fabric doen't look this way. ?????


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you tug on the active yarn every stitch???


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

dabonci said:


> No. It the knit side of stockinette.


dabonci-It's caused by the difference in tension between your knit stitches and your purl stitches. Most of us have a different tension between the two, If it's enough of a difference, it will pull one stitch tighter and cause the "line". Not uncommon. You see it often in knitted pieces and it is not considered a "mistake". My stockinette looks like that. I've seen beginners do it and I've seen master knitters do it. If you want to figure out how to stop, you need to practice your tension. Experiment with tension on both stitches until you figure out which stitch is causing the line (for me, it's my purl stitches that are tighter, causing the line). Personally, I think your knitting is beautiful!! Denise


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Denisejh, I don't believe it's a tension issue, because it happens when knitting in the round, where you are only knitting, not purling.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

lostarts said:


> http://www.hjsstudio.com/balance.html


Another great article. I always have problems plying my hand spun singles. Now I know what I need to do to get a balanced yarn. Thanks Lostarts.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

This is cause by knitting with a yarn that's unbalanced!

You can be sure that it's going to do this if you buy a singles yarn.

The cure is to return any yarn you buy that turns out to be unbalanced and does this, and to never buy that brand of yarn again.

_OR..._

Get a spindle and either add or subtract plying twist until you have a balanced yarn to knit with.

_That_ will fix the problem.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

This is cause by knitting with a yarn that's unbalanced!

You can be sure that it's going to do this if you buy a singles yarn.

The cure is to return any yarn you buy that turns out to be unbalanced and does this, and to never buy that brand of yarn again.

_OR..._

Get a spindle and either add or subtract plying twist until you have a balanced yarn to knit with.

_That_ will fix the problem.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I too appreciate all the tremendous info provided by experienced knitters on this subject. I've bookmarked it to have it available in the future.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

wendythomas said:


> Regarding your photo, that's exactly how my stitches looked.


My stitches too. I just say it's my "normal" and have stopped worrying. But still interested to see why. Don't knit through the back and don't twist stitches.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


AWESOME!!!!! Thank you.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Czar-knitter said:


> My stitches too. I just say it's my "normal" and have stopped worrying. But still interested to see why. Don't knit through the back and don't twist stitches.


The stitches aren't twisted.

The yarn is overtwisted.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

wendythomas said:


> I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


Yes, it is very likely that it is just the nature of the particular yarn you are using. That does happen with some yarns.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

calmsharon said:


> I experience that at times. My purl rows always seem to look looser than my knit rows. I've been knitting for quite some time and have worked and worked at keeping them even without any luck. Wish you the best finding the solution to your problem.


It's best to work on trying to control you gauge, but, If all else fails try using two different size needles to even out your gauge between purls and knits. If the pattern calls for a size 8 needle try working onto a size 8 on the knit rows and a size 7 for the purl rows.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I have no idea why it is doing that - but I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine looks exactly like that, too.i wonder if it's wrapping the yarn too tightly when doing the knit stitch. Going to try to loosen up and see what happens.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

You KPers rock! Wow...8 pages of comments! Thanks again to everyone for chiming in. I will be minding my Ps, Qs, Ss, and Zs from now on. haha!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

wendythomas said:


> I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


I've found the same thing with some Debbi Bliss wool.

:thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

dabonci said:


> You KPers rock! Wow...8 pages of comments! Thanks again to everyone for chiming in. I will be minding my Ps, Qs, Ss, and Zs from now on. haha!


 ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dabonci said:


> Lately I have noticed that some of my stockinette knitted fabric doesn't look right. It is as though only half the "v" appears, while the other half becomes one long vertical line up the fabric. It is making me crazy. What could possibly be wrong with the way I am knitting? Does this happen to anyone else? Thank you.


I would guess it happens to everyone at one time or another. I believe it has to do with the twist of the yarn since I've been knitting for decades and never change my way of knitting, yet I have this effect with certain yarns. Somewhere a long time ago I read that it isn't fixable and we knitters shouldn't worry about. I like it, but I suppose it would drive a perfectionist up a wall. I gave up perfectionism after I'd been away from my mother for nearly three decades; which was about the time I learned to knit ;~D! Hand knitting doesn't lend itself to total perfection, nor does hand sewing, etc. It's part of the charm.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Denisejh, I don't believe it's a tension issue, because it happens when knitting in the round, where you are only knitting, not purling.


Cydneyjo-Thank you for your response. For me, it is a tension issue. This is what I learned from a certified master knitter when I questioned why my knitting looked like dabonci's. My circular stockinette doesn't have the lines(like many, I knit with a looser tension when knitting in the round). I'm sure there could be other causes. When I tried to even out my tension by knitting looser on my purl stitches (and looser overall as my knitting tends to be a bit on the tighter side), I lost the "line". Unfortunately, it slowed down my knitting speed enough to where I decided it wasn't worth the bother. I also found blocking takes out the line. BTW-that cake in your avatar looks devine! did you make it? Thanks again, Cydneyjo!!!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I see what you are talking about but it looks like you knit in the back of the stitch. It is very pretty. I use this on ribbing as it stands out.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Well thats interesting to know, thanks for your research.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

It is caused by the twist in the yarn. It is probably a single ply that you are working with. Sometimes if you work from the opposite end of the yarn (work from the outside of the ball instead of the center) will reduce the look. I just ignore it because usually I know it is the twist in the yarn and not the method of knitting that I am doing.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

silkandwool said:


> It is caused by the twist in the yarn. It is probably a single ply that you are working with. Sometimes if you work from the opposite end of the yarn (work from the outside of the ball instead of the center) will reduce the look. I just ignore it because usually I know it is the twist in the yarn and not the method of knitting that I am doing.


this definitely makes sense to me -- I'm getting this currently while knitting mittens in Malabrigo Twist and looking at the twist in the yarn....yup!


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

As many others have said it is the twist. Normally singles are spun with a Z twist (the wheel is turning clockwise). When the singles are plied the wheel is turning the other way (counter clockwise). This is called an S twist. Therefore when you ply you are relaxing the twist in the singles a bit. If you plied in the same direction as you spun the singles your yarn would be a mess! I've done it! When you knit you are putting some twist into the yarn as well. So, if the yarn is spun singles S and plied Z, you are adding more twist to the yarn as you knit giving you an unbalanced stitch. 

When you crochet you twist your stitch in the opposite direction from knitting. I have been told that when crocheting you will get a nicer result with yarn that has been spun "backwards". 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, I've had this and I like the look - variety.


----------



## matarrese (Feb 16, 2013)

This is quite normal. If you look at your piece in a certain light or at a certain angle, all stockinette will look like that. If you have a pattern book, you will see that the photos look the same way. Don't worry, you're doing just great!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> As many others have said it is the twist. Normally singles are spun with a Z twist (the wheel is turning clockwise). When the singles are plied the wheel is turning the other way (counter clockwise). This is called an S twist. Therefore when you ply you are relaxing the twist in the singles a bit. If you plied in the same direction as you spun the singles your yarn would be a mess! I've done it! When you knit you are putting some twist into the yarn as well. So, if the yarn is spun singles S and plied Z, you are adding more twist to the yarn as you knit giving you an unbalanced stitch.
> 
> When you crochet you twist your stitch in the opposite direction from knitting. I have been told that when crocheting you will get a nicer result with yarn that has been spun "backwards".
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


Good for you, I agree. Those who say it is one's knitting tension don't realize how loosely I knit and still get that effect with some yarns. I could stand on my head and knit with my legs (no, I couldn't stand on my head, but my legs are long enough) and still get that look.


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with your stockinette stitch at all. Some of my projects look like that because of the yarn used. I just go with it. No one notices.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

It sure looks like it's knitted through the bCk loop.....???


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am glad you posted this. I have the same problem sometimes and am glad to see all the answers. I think the answer about it being the yarn and how it is twisted is correct.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this topic! Sometimes I get the same results and never knew why. I have to say that I like the look of it so I was never unhappy about it. Since I didn't always get the same results I figured it had to do with the yarn and not my knitting style.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

denisejh said:


> TW-that cake in your avatar looks devine! did you make it? Thanks again, Cydneyjo!!!!


No, the cake came from a specialty cake shop in Delmar, New York and it was delicious!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I am currently knitting with Caron Simply Soft light and am getting the same thing. Since it is a finer yarn it is not as obvious so I am just not worrying about it. BTW I am knitting circular and am not knitting through the back loop.


----------



## Epimenia (Nov 20, 2013)

If your knitting from the front of the stitch did you try going from the back


----------



## laurelpuchalski (Jan 10, 2013)

It is definitely the yarn twist - I've had the same thing happen using bulky yarn (Lion Brand's Thick n Quick, specifically)making hats. I like it - makes it look like I've done some fancy stitch knitting! (Though I found it difficult to count rows!)


----------



## Ruth on the GA coast (Jan 23, 2011)

Some yarns will give this effect even if you are knitting correctly. It's just the nature of the yarn.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

On the issue of pilling in single ply I recently read that this can be reduced by using smaller than usual needles so that the resulting fabric is tightly knit.



rkr said:


> These are SINGLE-PLY yarnsam I seeing them correctly? LostArts nailed the answer. You are showing Z-spun singles.
> You actually have a very even knitting style.
> This happens to me as well, w/single plies. In that they also tend to pill and the surfaces fuzzes upeven while I'm still knitting (the portion that rests in your lap)I no longer knit singles: they're too loosely spun for me.
> Do you have an example of any multi-plied yarns in similar wts you could show?
> ...


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

I think its the blend of colors in the yarn. It makes some stitches "show" up more. I am sure once you all done it will be fine. Your knitting is very even all the way through.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I hear what you say denisejh, and I do know differences in tension can change the look of the knitted fabric. But this may not be the only reason for the fabric under discussion. A number of responses say that they get this effect only with certain yarns, so the nature of the yarn itself definitely does come into play. I am now going to do a practice swatch changing tension with the purl row to see if I can create the change to one leg of the stocking stitch. Such a wide range of input is very instructive and I have increased my knowledge enormously since I have been following the Forum.



denisejh said:


> dabonci-It's caused by the difference in tension between your knit stitches and your purl stitches. Most of us have a different tension between the two, If it's enough of a difference, it will pull one stitch tighter and cause the "line". Not uncommon. You see it often in knitted pieces and it is not considered a "mistake". My stockinette looks like that. I've seen beginners do it and I've seen master knitters do it. If you want to figure out how to stop, you need to practice your tension. Experiment with tension on both stitches until you figure out which stitch is causing the line (for me, it's my purl stitches that are tighter, causing the line). Personally, I think your knitting is beautiful!! Denise


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

I find that because of the way I hold my needles when knitting flat, with the ' receiving' needle braced against the top of my thigh, my needles are almost at right angles, and I get the same look. Do you hold your needles the same way?


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Sometimes it's just the nature of the beast and it happens.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

dabonci said:


> I promise you I am knitting in the front of the stitch...


I get this too! I often wondered if this was the norm....like you, no twisting no knitting into back of loops etc. I decided it was tension a little different between plain and purl. It doesn't seem to be like that when I knit circular and so knit stitch above knit stitch!


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link! I learned so much reading through this thread.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> willi66 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> ...


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

Your stitches look very even. Are you sure it's not the nature of the yarn?


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for posting this link. I have seen the same change in my stitches but never knew the reason. Now I understand the look of the stitches in a sweater I made from Brown Sheep wool from years ago. I am tickled to have learned this. 



willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> I hear what you say denisejh, and I do know differences in tension can change the look of the knitted fabric. But this may not be the only reason for the fabric under discussion. A number of responses say that they get this effect only with certain yarns, so the nature of the yarn itself definitely does come into play. I am now going to do a practice swatch changing tension with the purl row to see if I can create the change to one leg of the stocking stitch. Such a wide range of input is very instructive and I have increased my knowledge enormously since I have been following the Forum.


It would appear that few of you have looked at the link in the first pages. That's a shame since it's accurate and thorough.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

willi66 said:


> It's the twist in the yarn, not the way you knit! I had the same problem previously and I posted in KP about this, another member gave me some info about this. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> Edited with link
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html
> ...


Thank you for the link. I've noticed this too and the article explains why.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

wendythomas said:


> I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


I have noticed similar problem at different times and think this is the most logical explanation.
Just curious - are both yarns from the same maker?


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone written to a manufacturer about this? Did you get an answer?


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

jojoacker62 said:


> Has anyone written to a manufacturer about this? Did you get an answer?


For goodness sake look at and read the link. It tells all.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL, I did read it. I can see I'm not expressing myself clearly. I could call it a senior moment, but this has been happening for years.

I did read all of the discussion. If I were to write to a manufacturer, I'd ask if they had a print out of the type of ply of their various yarns. In fact I may look on the site of the yarn council of america if anyone posts this information for various manufacturers. That's all.



mkaufmann said:


> For goodness sake look at and read the link. It tells all.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

jojoacker62 said:


> LOL, I did read it. I can see I'm not expressing myself clearly. I could call it a senior moment, but this has been happening for years.
> 
> I did read all of the discussion. If I were to write to a manufacturer, I'd ask if they had a print out of the type of ply of their various yarns. In fact I may look on the site of the yarn council of america if anyone posts this information for various manufacturers. That's all.


LOL. Sorry.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Just look at the yarn itself.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Ann745 said:


> I don't think anything is wrong. I think it is a matter of looking amiss and the more you look, you see the lines, but I think any stockinette looks like that if you look too long.


I kind of agree with this. I can look at my current knitting and see v's, or I can look at and see the line, although not as prominent as in the samples shown in the original post. This happens to me all the time, by the way. I'm not saying that the line thing doesn't really happen with some yarns, just that it may often be there to a tiny extent and we don't see it, ......or we do see it.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Sewinglady68 said:


> Yikes! Mine has always looked like your samples! Didn't know I was knitting incorrectly!


Same here!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I have used several yarns that do this and my work comes out fine. I think it looks a little strange, but not noticable when worn.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

mkaufmann said:


> For goodness sake look at and read the link. It tells all.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html


Thank you. Great article.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Bleeshea said:


> For what it is worth I like the look. I first thought it was a new stitch. However if it is not what you want I know it can be quite frustrating. At least you learned that you didn't do anything wrong it was just the yarn!
> Hope you have a great knitting day.


Same here. I first saw this definite vertical line on a pattern that caught my fancy and thought it was just a new unique stitch. When I read through the pattern, I was disappointed to find that it was only stockinette stitch...LOL!


----------



## GrammyC (Nov 25, 2012)

I had that happen when I first began to knit and found it was because I was bringing my yarn around the wrong way when moving to my purl stitch.


----------



## Epimenia (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree with GrammyC


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have not read all the 11 pages of posts, so forgive me if this is a repeated answer! One problem I find for myself in knitting stockinette stitches is that I don't always look at my work all the time ....sometimes not until the end of the row, or a few rows later when using circulars (in the round). Sometimes I find that I start to knit a stitch (or thought I had knitted it as it felt like I did) and end up just slipping it and I don't notice it right away. It makes a strange V and if you look on the back, you see a stitch looks looser or a bar is not connected on the back of my work. Perhaps that is what you are experiencing? How I fix this myself is that I slip the stitch off the needle over the offending error and go back down row after row until I find the slipped stitch and then I make sure I pick all of the stitches up again the correct way. Sometimes I have to take the stitch out next to it and do the same thing because it might be too loose in one spot. It usually fixes it.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

I have noticed this over the years and did put it down to the wool, not the knitter. 
Thanks for all 11 pages of info, very interesting.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

I have experienced that on occasion too! Check /c local yarn store and was told that it happens /c some yarns due to the way they are put together. When I tried /c different yarn, but same needle, guage, etc.-- no lines. 

Betsy


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

wendythomas said:


> I had this problem with some Debbie Bliss wool and was told that it's the way a particular yarn is spun (or some process during the wool's production process). A friend asked a yarn store owner about this and that's the answer that came back. Even now, several years later, the stitches look unbalanced.


I read an online article a few months ago that explained it is due to the way the yarn is spun. You can't change it.


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

My stitches look like this too.


----------



## chris0445 (Apr 6, 2017)

I know I'm a little late, but this website answers your question. It has to do with the direction the yarn was spun.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/FEATwhyply.html


----------

